# جيب صالون لاندكروزر للبيع



## tjarksa (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم . 

جيب صالون موديل 87 مرشوش كامل رشه جديدة . الرخصه باقي فيها شهر . 
بدون فحص 
المكيف خربان 
وهذي صور للموتر مباشره 





























للاستفسار الاتصال على

 0557000468


----------

